# Transfer problems or Heat Press problems???



## Zebra (Sep 4, 2007)

Guy's I am calling from down under (ozzi) and need help.

I got myself a heat press in Australia and ordered some transfers from Pro World.


I did some research on the net and started…. Yes and it went all wrong… heres the problem.

The spec says 385degrees F
Medium pressure
Prepress for about 7 sec
Press for 9-10Sec
Hot Peal

I did just that and the result was a terrible. The outside of the transfer comes out good but towards the inside it does not (centre of the shirt) adhere to the T-Shirt (100% cotton Tee) See Photo 


I tried to increase the time from 10 to 15 Sec but still the same results.
Then increased the time to 20sec and increases the pressure to High…. Still not working.

I suspect that it could be the press that is not heating up evenly and thus giving me this bit in the middle that does not transfer???

The press that I am using is an Prefecta Press 15”x15” cost around $1000.00 AUD

Please can some one let me have some comments on what is going wrong and were to start fixing the problem


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

The only thing I could think of is the pressure isnt getting distributed correctly...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

two issues at stake..either or both..your press is either not heating evenly or the press is not pressing evenly. I am sure you can buy some heat strips that are made to test temperature around the press and then you can do the dollar bill (or any paper currency) test.. put the bill under the press at various places around the press..use heavy pressure and see if the bill is hard to pull out..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Is your press in c or f temp,, have you done the conversion,, also bring your press up to temp and let it set for at least 10 min. at temp most time that helps to distribute and equalize the heat over the entire platen

R.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 4, 2007)

astours said:


> The only thing I could think of is the pressure isnt getting distributed correctly...


Thanks for the quick responses.

I have done the Dollar bill test and I have placed it on all corners and one halfway between each corner.... The result is good, they are all secure I did not mention that if I move the print a bit of centre after the first try it then does the middle part previously miss. but this messes the transfer. due to a second session in the press. But thanks for the comment any bits of information that I can get helps.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 4, 2007)

astours said:


> The only thing I could think of is the pressure isnt getting distributed correctly...


Hi Charles
Thanks for the feedback.
Sorry i am new to this prosess and not sure were I could get heat strips but what I have done is to cut a couple of vinyl strips and place it in various places on the press. and the result is amasing.... the one in the middle seems to not adhear to the carment as good as the ones on the out side.

Marius


----------



## Zebra (Sep 4, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> two issues at stake..either or both..your press is either not heating evenly or the press is not pressing evenly. I am sure you can buy some heat strips that are made to test temperature around the press and then you can do the dollar bill (or any paper currency) test.. put the bill under the press at various places around the press..use heavy pressure and see if the bill is hard to pull out..


Hi Rodger

My press is in C. I have made a conversion of 385F=196C.
The press have been on for more than 10min.
I have spoken to the supplier of the Press and they are of the oppoin that it could be a heat problem and has offered to exchange the current press to a HIX 400D.

Now it this a good quality press and it is a $1000.00 more AUD the current one totaling $2000.00

Thanks for the help so far.

Marius AKA Zebra


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Marius,, See if you can get a mighty press,, its a great press and should be about the same price as the one you have,, it also is made by stahls..

R.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

It could be that your upper or lower platten is concave. Try putting a straight edge, such as a ruler that spans from edge to edge of the platten, and check if there is a gap in some area between the ruler and the surface of the platten. It will most likely be in the problem area (middle). If you do not see a gap when the press is cold it may still be possible when the platten gets up to temp. 

Just an added precaution, DO NOT USE METAL RULER (it will be a hot experience ). Use oven mitt as well.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 4, 2007)

Just To give some feedback.

Thanks to Charles... you were spot on mate. Both the plate and the heating elements were shot.
I recieved a report back from the supplier and he confirmed the above. At the same time I recieved my new press a bit more expensive but the results are great.
It just reconfirms that a cheap press is not the answer and if you need to do top quality shirt it is worth the while to invest in a good press.

Thanks to every one that commented this form is tops.

Here is a new picture of the new press. ( For a beginner I am impressed.)

Thanks Agian


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad your supplier helped you out because I have had this problem before and there's just now way around it without getting replacement equipment.
Great looking t-shirt!


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I had that same problem happen to me. Got a hand me down heat press from a friend. I had to go out and buy a new one to get the results i wanted.


----------



## Wyomingangels (Aug 23, 2014)

I am having some similar issues with a Trans Pro 15 x 15. It appears to heat up but the temp fluctuates up a degree or two. The pressure is often difficult to determine and just have to play with it. 
I had some luck with my hot peels coming out perfect and then a few warm peels but then suddenly I began to notice after following the directions of 


Pre-press garment; 5-7 seconds.
Set pressure at high.
Set temperature at 385 deg. Fahrenheit.
Print 8-10 seconds.
Peel warm (about 3 seconds), in one continuous, smooth rapid motion.
These were not allowing the print to transfer and perhaps I am pulling paper too slowly. I saw the transfer sticking to the paper or poor color transfers. I would contact the company directly but feel I have asked so many questions (had a bad start with shipment so don't want to push my luck).
So any ideas would be welcomed. Like I said a few transfers were beautiful and then a handful appear to be ruined, paper is stuck on shirt.
I am using Gildan 100% heavy cotton shirts. Transfers are from ProWorldInc.


----------

